# Mic / Aufnahme Probelm (Adobe Audition)



## illoneda (26. März 2007)

Hi Leute.

Hab ein kleines Problem was mich tierisch nervt, weil ich nicht dahinter komme.

Und zwar:
Nehm ich Tracks auf, mische sie ab (so gut ich es halt kann  und speicher sie dann als MP3 ab.

Leider, wenn ich mir die Tracks dann anhöre, kommt meine Stimme nur auf einer Box heraus. Und ich weiss nicht wieso. Alles andere, also der Beat, ist stereo.

Meine Frage: 
Wie schaff ich es stereo aufzunehmen. Klingt simple, ist es vielleicht auch, nur ich komm nicht dahinter

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, wäre sehr nett von euch. Danke schon mal.

By


----------



## The_Maegges (26. März 2007)

Du könntest deine Mono-Aufnahme nehmen und auf beide Kanäle einer Stereospur einfügen.


----------



## illoneda (27. März 2007)

danke maegges, klingt gut.

Nur musst du dir vorstellen das ich in Sachen recording noch absoluter Leie bin.

Es gibt doch bestimmt Seiten im Internet wo verschiedene Funktionen und Vorgänge bei Cool Edit, beschrieben werden, so für die ganz "hellen" Köpfe 

Wenn du welche kennst, kannst du mir die gerne mitteilen, wäre nett.

Aber ich werde auch mal schaun ob ich es vielleicht hinbekomme so wie du es erklärt hast. Danke dir schon mal.


----------



## bokay (27. März 2007)

Cool Edit ist bei mir schon ewig her aber Ich glaube sehr stark dass du deine Stimme mit einem Mic auf eine Stereo Spur aufnimmst. Dann liegt sie natürlich Links da du ja nur ein Signal hast und nicht zwei (also Links und Rechts) Nimm deine Stimme einfach von vorneherein auf einer Mono-Spur auf dann sollte dein Problem gelöst sein...


----------



## illoneda (27. März 2007)

dake bokay, werde ich auch versuchen, werd mich melden falls es geklappt hat oder nicht

danke schon mal


----------

